# Inexpensive canister for 15 - 20 gallon?



## Radagast (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey guys, so I was wondering if you all had suggestions for good but inexpensive canister filters for a 15 gallon planted tank. My current filter is infuriating to put it lightly and I'm looking to try something new. My current filter is a hob whisper power filter and its a noisy rattling piece of junk and I hate it, the water flows out at an extremely fast rate and it messes with my fish and plants. Any plants I have near the out flow are always bent over and it annoyes me. 

Anyway I was thinking maybe a cannister filter, nothing over $50 rated for up to 20 gallons if such a thing exists. I don't have the best understanding of how canisters work and wanted to see if you guys could give me some reliable filters as at least a starting point. I dont know what to look for or what is best. Any help is good thanks.


----------



## xjclassic (Aug 14, 2010)

Do a quick search on e bay for SunSun canister filters. I think the small one is the 302A. you can get these for around $50 and they have a pretty good reputation. You will need to supply media that will add cost. Or you could search for a Eheim 2013 on sale for about $89. Comes with all media and is a serious work horse


----------



## BettaBettas (Aug 21, 2016)

Eheim 2013 for the win, best cheap filter  or on budget lol


----------



## jmccullough108 (Nov 25, 2016)

You could look at using a sponge filter too, they are perfect for that size.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

Eheim 2211

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

BettaBettas said:


> Eheim 2013 for the win, best cheap filter  or on budget lol


I use it on my 20g tanks. Got it for under a $100 a few years back.

Bump:


Radagast said:


> Anyway I was thinking maybe a cannister filter, nothing over $50 rated for up to 20 gallons if such a thing exists.


For under $50 a Toms canister filter will work as long as you keep it lightly stocked. Got it on Amazon some years back and forgot about it after I got eheim filter, which is over $50.


----------



## jrill (Nov 20, 2013)

There's a 2211 on eBay. Make an offer. And no, it's not me.

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Redneck tenner (Aug 21, 2016)

Never had one. But sun sun has a decent folllowing. About 60 bucks on amazon. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Turningdizzy (Apr 5, 2014)

I have a Finnex PX 360 on a 10G. I have never had any problems out of it. You can either set it beside or under the tank or hang it on the tank, which is what I do. The output is a spray bar. http://https://www.amazon.com/Finnex-PX-360-Compact-Canister-Aquarium/dp/B002VFF8U4


----------



## Overwatch (Nov 26, 2016)

Odyssea CFS 130 

It combines a hang on back with a canister filter. Gives you the benefits of both a hang on back and a canister filter. 

You can get them on Ebay or amazon


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Turningdizzy said:


> I have a Finnex PX 360 on a 10G. I have never had any problems out of it. You can either set it beside or under the tank or hang it on the tank, which is what I do. The output is a spray bar. http://https://www.amazon.com/Finnex-PX-360-Compact-Canister-Aquarium/dp/B002VFF8U4


That link doesn't work. Here it is. It similar to the tom canister filter. Tom canister filter is rated 80gph. The finnex is rated for 95GPH


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

I would go for the Shiruba XB-305

Shiruba XB-305 External Canister Filter (up to 27 Gal) ? Aqua Forest Aquarium

It's the same as Finnex (Pretty sure Shiruba is first and Finnex copied the design). The one on the link is bigger that the Finnex PX-360


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Mike16T said:


> I would go for the Shiruba XB-305


I like that 1 too. It is the around $50 and has no shipping fee. When my Eheim filter stops working I will get that 1 for my 20g breeding tank. 

So far I have fortunately found good used Eheim filters from a local club auction. One auction I got a used Eheim filter as a backup and a few days later 1 of my Eheim filters stopped working.

Check and see if there are any local club auctions. Then also there is craigslist. Sometimes people find they don't have time for the hobby or move and get rid of a lot of goodies.


----------



## GroBro (Sep 10, 2016)

Hilde said:


> I like that 1 too. When my Eheim filter stops working I will get that 1 for my 20g breeding tank.
> 
> So far I have replaced Eheim filters with Eheim filters from a local club auction. One auction I got Eheim filter as a backup and a few days later 1 of my Eheim filters stopped working.
> 
> Check and see if there are any local club auctions. Then also there is craigslist. Sometimes people find they don't have time for the hobby or move and get rid of a lot of goodies.


+1 for the Shiruba.

Aqua Forest Aquarium runs these on their nano scapes and I had to stop and ask what filter they were running bc it seemed to be a perfect match for their ~10 gallon. I had no idea they had these there. I plan on buying one bc my SunSun 302 is way too much flow for my 12 gallon. If you like a little less flow its nice. I did check the noise and while it should be said I was in an aquarium store, it seemed to be running pretty quietly compared to my SunSun which is pretty quiet as well.


----------



## Radagast (Jan 26, 2014)

Hey everyone, i'm very sorry i haven't replied to anyone almost every time I open up the website I'm redirected by a spam ad to a shady website and can't stay on site. I'm definitely thinking about the finnex px 360 canister but will do research on all the suggestions posted. Thanks so much for your help!


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Radagast said:


> Hey everyone, i'm very sorry i haven't replied to anyone almost every time I open up the website I'm redirected by a spam ad to a shady website and can't stay on site.


If you have windows there a few programs that are free downloads that can rid of spam. When I use windows I clean the PC with superantispyware when I am finished. I am on PC with LInux now so can not tell you what programs I am using on PC with windows to keep spam out of the way. Perhaps tomorrow I will get back to with those programs.

The programs were suggested to me at mybleepingcomputer forum. They members are great at helping with PC problems.


----------



## Radagast (Jan 26, 2014)

Its on my iphone, not pc.


----------



## mageikman32 (Nov 20, 2016)

Glad I stumbled upon this thread because I'm in the process of shopping for a canister filter and I think I may go with the Finnex just cause it looks a little smaller dimension wise. Not sure yet though may just flip a coin for that or the shiruba 

Sent from my SM-N910P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Radagast said:


> Its on my iphone, not pc.


I would google iphone forum for help.


----------



## Finster (Dec 30, 2009)

SunSun 603B is only around 26 bucks on Ebay. Take the medium and fine sponges out and replace them with a piece of pinky bonded filter material. Put a bag of broken lava rock under that and you are good to go. Cheap and good mechanical and biological. No need to spend big bucks on a small aquarium.

cll_petsupplies is the cheapest seller of the SunSun that I've found on Ebay.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Some other websites you might want to check out are Drs Foster and Smith and Pet Solutions


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Finster said:


> SunSun 603B is only around 26 bucks on Ebay. .


I see it on Amazon too for $22. I prefer Amazon to Ebay.


----------



## Finster (Dec 30, 2009)

Hilde said:


> I see it on Amazon too for $22. I prefer Amazon to Ebay.


I like Amazon too but I have had great experiences with the Ebay seller that I mentioned. Oh, and the 22 dollar one on Amazon is just the pre-filter. No pump, tubing, or intake and output hardware.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Finster said:


> I like Amazon too but I have had great experiences with the Ebay seller that I mentioned. Oh, and the 22 dollar one on Amazon is just the pre-filter. No pump, tubing, or intake and output hardware.


Yeh you can find good deals on Ebay with reputable sellers whom will refund total amount if product is defective. Just most of the products I buy on Amazon have prime thus get to me very quick.

Here is the SunSun filter It mentioned. It has the offer of prime shipping.


----------



## Finster (Dec 30, 2009)

Hilde said:


> I see it on Amazon too for $22. I prefer Amazon to Ebay.





Hilde said:


> Yeh you can find good deals on Ebay with reputable sellers whom will refund total amount if product is defective. Just most of the products I buy on Amazon have prime thus get to me very quick.
> 
> Here is the SunSun filter It mentioned. It has the offer of prime shipping.


Just be sure you don't order that one. It's not a complete filter. No water pump and tubing and stuff. This is the one you need. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CC6SCJQ/ref=psdc_2975473011_t1_B00INCS6PS


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Finster said:


> Just be sure you don't order that one. It's not a complete filter. No water pump and tubing and stuff. This is the one you need. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00CC6SCJQ/ref=psdc_2975473011_t1_B00INCS6PS


I read the questions and saw that you are right about it not containing the pump.


----------



## Cremepuff (Dec 14, 2016)

Mike16T said:


> I would go for the Shiruba XB-305
> 
> Shiruba XB-305 External Canister Filter (up to 27 Gal) ? Aqua Forest Aquarium
> 
> It's the same as Finnex (Pretty sure Shiruba is first and Finnex copied the design). The one on the link is bigger that the Finnex PX-360


Yikes, with shipping it's about as much as an classic eheim 2113 on amazon (if you have free shipping via prime)


----------



## Mike16T (Jun 13, 2016)

The Eheim 2113 (250) from Amazon is on sale.. ^_^ You can't go wrong with the Classic 250's...


----------



## darkohanzo (Dec 21, 2016)

Question for everyone here, I have a 16gal im in the same situation, I hate HOB's though. I heard the Eheim drops in flow rate dramatically in 2 weeks. Is that true?


----------



## mott (Nov 23, 2006)

I've had my used 2217 and 2026 for ten years now and not sure how long they were in service before hand but they drop in flow like any can when it's dirty.
Redoing my tank and completely cleaned both cans, they seem just as strong in flow as the day I got them.
Sometimes lemons slip out of the factory, happens in all types of products.


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Cremepuff said:


> Yikes, with shipping it's about as much as an classic eheim 2113 on amazon (if you have free shipping via prime)


I didn't realize that. So I will not be getting that one in the future.

Eheim 2213 is $79 on Amazon. The Finnex PX-360 Compact is $50 on amazon too.

Bump:


darkohanzo said:


> Question for everyone here, I have a 16gal im in the same situation, I hate HOB's though. I heard the Eheim drops in flow rate dramatically in 2 weeks. Is that true?


I bought a used 2213. Initially after I clean it is too strong in my 20g high for threadfin rainbow fish. Then it slows down some. I guess about 15%. Still excellent for the 20g.


----------



## Cremepuff (Dec 14, 2016)

Hilde said:


> I didn't realize that. So I will not be getting that one in the future.
> 
> Eheim 2213 is $79 on Amazon. The Finnex PX-360 Compact is $50 on amazon too.
> 
> ...


Hmm I was actually thinking of getting the eheim 2215 for my 20 long. I was recommended getting that or a 2217 but I feel like that's way too strong. 

I think one of my main concerns about cannister filters is not just quality and price, but also noise! For example, I plan on putting my tank in my room near my bed. Last thing I want is a loud machine sound to keep me up!

I've heard eheim is the quietest filter out there...


----------



## Hilde (May 19, 2008)

Cremepuff said:


> I think one of my main concerns about cannister filters is not just quality and price, but also noise! For example, I plan on putting my tank in my room near my bed. Last thing I want is a loud machine sound to keep me up!
> 
> I've heard eheim is the quietest filter out there...


I have problems with my ears that are irritated by the humming of filter thus I can not use pumps. The SunSun filters caused me pain too. I am using the ehiem ecco 2232 and eheim 2213 for my 2 tanks in my small apartment (400sq ft) and neither bother my ears. Thus you can probably sleep good with an eheim filter in the bedroom.

My 1st 2 ehiem filters I got on Ebay under $100. They have gone up on Ebay. Eheim Filter Classic 2213 I got 2013 for $75.


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Big Al's and Ken's Fish occasionally have the 2213 for $72 ($79 with 10% coupon) and 2215 for $90 ($99 with 10%coupon). 

I think a 2217 is overkill for a 20 long unless you are going to run both a heater and CO2 reactor inline.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Radagast (Jan 26, 2014)

I got the finnex px 360 today, I can hardly hear it it's wonderful!


----------



## Featherstone (Mar 9, 2014)

Which of the Eheim classics (2213, 2215, 2217) would you recommend for a 29gal? Its like a 20gal long but taller... 
Which canister would you recommend for a 5gal?


----------



## natemcnutty (May 26, 2016)

Featherstone said:


> Which of the Eheim classics (2213, 2215, 2217) would you recommend for a 29gal? Its like a 20gal long but taller...
> Which canister would you recommend for a 5gal?


I've got a 2215 on my 29 and love it. If you can swing it, you can get the 2217 and dial it down with the quick disconnects (on the outflow side). 

For a 5 gallon, I've been eyeing the SunSun 602 - like $18 on eBay. You could also do a mattenfilter depending on how you feel about it


----------

